# Voter Fraud, 1,000 Proven Cases....



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thus far and the fun has not yet started. I am confident that we have 3-5 million illegal votes by the left (illegals, dead people, double voters, multiple state voters, etc...)cast during POTUS elections.

The only way the left can win national elections is to cheat.



> On Thursday, The Heritage Foundation is releasing a new edition of its voter fraud database. Featuring well over 100 new cases, the database documents 1,071 instances of voter fraud spanning 47 states, including 938 criminal convictions.


And a case does not just mean a couple votes.....



> Virginia
> 
> Andrew Spieles, a former James Madison University student, pleaded guilty to a charge stemming from his false submission of 18 voter registration forms during the summer of 2016.
> 
> He had been working for Harrisonburg VOTES, a voter registration organization affiliated with the Democratic Party, and used false birth dates and Social Security numbers to register deceased persons to vote. Spieles was given prison time for his crime.


And the dead always vote democrat. I had heard that a dozen people 110 and older voted in Pennsylvania alone the past two POTUS elections.



> In fact, a 2012 Pew study concluded that 1.8 million voters remained on the rolls after their passing-a grave vulnerability to the integrity of our elections.


Voter Fraud Database Tops 1,000 Proven Cases


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

In California you just walk in, state your name, confirm your address and vote. There is no ID required. All you'd have to do is memorize a name and address. That is all it would take to vote. The only way to get caught is if that person was standing behind you in line and said something about it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In Illinois, they were a bit more diligent that CA. You could come in with a utility bill with your
last name on it (including all people in the family of voting age) and get your voter ID.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I bet that there is lefty voter fraud in every state with any largely dem city within it's border. I hope the Don and crew stay diligent in exposing this.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bet you Trump won the popular vote too!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First everyone is acting like this is something new for the democrats. JFK would not have been elected had it not been for the mob and the cemetaries in Cook County.

Wha'ts funny is that even with all the shennigans pulled by the left, Trump still won.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Not a credible source. Until it is reported by credible sources Assume it is fake. 

No arrest or prosecution - people move and do not normally cancel the voter registration from where they moved from, people die and it takes some time to remove them from the rolls, people have the same names none of that is fraud. 

If you vote twice in the same election that is fraud and you can be charged. 

There are two people both retired army Master Sergeants living in my county with the same name. I served in the 2nd Infantry Division with a man who I shared the my name, rank and secondary MOS. I still keep in contact with him as I occasionally have someone trying to find him contact me instead. 

Unless and until there are cases charged I will be taking this report with a huge block of salt. 

There have been some voter fraud , usually in the absentee ballots , not in person voting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> First everyone is acting like this is something new for the democrats. JFK would not have been elected had it not been for the mob and the cemetaries in Cook County.
> 
> Wha'ts funny is that even with all the shennigans pulled by the left, Trump still won.


No people are not acting as if it is new. What is new is that someone (Trump) is actually trying to expose the crime.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Not a credible source. Until it is reported by credible sources Assume it is fake.
> 
> No arrest or prosecution - people move and do not normally cancel the voter registration from where they moved from, people die and it takes some time to remove them from the rolls, people have the same names none of that is fraud.
> 
> ...


No. Heritage Foundation is a very credible source. Lots of evidence that is just beginning to get the spotlight given that we finally have a POTUS that takes fraud serious.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Not a credible source. Until it is reported by credible sources Assume it is fake.
> 
> No arrest or prosecution - people move and do not normally cancel the voter registration from where they moved from, people die and it takes some time to remove them from the rolls, people have the same names none of that is fraud.
> 
> ...


In C[r]ook County, IL it is safer to assume all votes are fraudulent unless proven otherwise - less revision of the list later.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey RD is this mainstream enough for ya????

No, voter fraud isn't a myth: 10 cases where it's all too real - Washington Times

or does it have to come from some left wing media like WaPo


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess fox news won't count either in RD's mind

'Voter fraud'? California man finds dozens of ballots stacked outside home | Fox News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> First everyone is acting like this is something new for the democrats. JFK would not have been elected had it not been for the mob and the cemetaries in Cook County.
> 
> Wha'ts funny is that even with all the shennigans pulled by the left, Trump still won.


The cemeteries in Cook County kept the Daily machine in power for decades in Chicago. Are they still voting? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Dead always vote Democratic. Must be a spiritual thing. What party fights hard for no ID at a polling station? Elections have far reaching consequences. Alot further than a ten year old buying smokes. How about Al Franken getting elected after a Judge allowed a ballot box stuffed full of voted for him was discovered in the trunk of a car after several recounts over almost a week to get him into office?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More on voter fraud. Highlighting CA. Including.....



> Nor can they explain why California has a problem cleaning up the voter rolls in the state. San Diego County has an over-registration number of 138% which makes 811,000"ghost" voters. Los Angeles County numbers are 112% for 708,000 "ghost" voters, ad according to the employees of Los Angeles country the number may actually be as high as 144%. The total "ghost" voters for California is in the area of 1,736,556.


This Is How The Democrats Will Try To Steal The 2020 Election


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> More on voter fraud. Highlighting CA. Including.....
> 
> This Is How The Democrats Will Try To Steal The 2020 Election


They are also rolling out a new "voting system" and touting it as "anyone can vote anywhere". It sounds highly suspect to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A case of voter fraud in MN by one of Ilhan's buddies.



> Minnesota Man charged with falsifying 13 absentee ballots in 2018





> Hennepin County prosecutors have charged Abdihakim Amin Essa, 22, who is not a citizen but is a permanent resident, with 13 counts of felony voting fraud. In 2018, Essa falsified 13 absentee ballot applications, and tried to cast one himself.





> Even more troubling is the connection between Essa and what appears to be an organized scheme to commit voter fraud. Why aren't prosecutors looking into the politician, and political party, that Essa was working for? Did the candidate or the party know about this organized effort?
> 
> This comes as the Minnesota Voters Alliance (MVA) is suing Minnesota's Democrat Secretary of State Steve Simon for voter registration data that could help show the extent of voter fraud in Minnesota. Simon, in contravention of state law, has been refusing to release that information.


https://alphanewsmn.com/minnesota-man-charged-with-falsifying-13-absentee-ballots-in-2018/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Battleground Ohio: Investigation Uncovers Hundreds of Illegally Registered Non-Citizen Voters


https://pjmedia.com/election/battleground-ohio-sos-finds-hundreds-of-non-citizens-registered-to-vote-many-of-whom-cast-ballots-in-november/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> https://pjmedia.com/election/battleground-ohio-sos-finds-hundreds-of-non-citizens-registered-to-vote-many-of-whom-cast-ballots-in-november/


I keep seeing these articles about voter fraud being "discovered". The big question is anything being done about it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I wish that Pennsylvania would crack down on the thousands of Democrat voters over the age of 112.



> Ohio Cracks Down on Voter Fraud


https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/12/13/ohio_cracks_down_on_voter_fraud_141951.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had 4,000 known cases in Wisconsin Liberal Da's refuse to take the cases.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> A blow against voter fraud in Wisconsin





> In Wisconsin, Republican-appointed judge Paul Malloy ordered 234,000 voters purged from the rolls because available evidence suggests they may have moved and hence become ineligible to vote. Complaints that such voters would be burdened by having to re-register are not realistic because re-registering can be done online and is hardly burdensome.
> 
> Malloy's order conforms to changes enacted by the Wisconsin Legislature in voting laws, but in a way different from what Democrats want. They want 12-24 months for letter recipients to respond, making them eligible to vote in 2020. Malloy says 30 days is reasonable.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/12/a_blow_against_voter_fraud_in_wisconsin.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lefty liars and fraudsters caught again.



> The Public Interest Legal Foundation (PILF) filed a lawsuit in federal court this week against the city of Detroit for allegedly failing to maintain their voter rolls, including keeping more than 2,500 dead Americans aged 85 and older on the rolls, as Breitbart News reported.
> 
> In response, Michigan Democrat Party Executive Director Christy Jenson said the lawsuit's allegations that dead people are registered to vote in Detroit are racist and that there is no evidence of voter fraud:
> 
> ...


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/12/15/democrat-claims-of-dead-people-on-voter-rolls-is-racist/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Someone posted what was actually being done about voter fraud? The more recent posts that I have submitted show that there is a pretty strong effort to purge the voter rolls at least with some fraud convictions.



> Judge Allows Georgia to Purge More Than 300,000 Names From Its Voter Rolls - Stacey Abrams Group Files Emergency Motion to Stop Purge


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/12/judge-allows-georgia-to-purge-more-than-300000-names-from-its-voter-rolls-stacey-abrams-group-files-emergency-motion-to-stop-purge/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Older thread why make a new one.

"Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton announces 134 felony voter fraud charges in connection with 2018 Dem primary"

"The allegations include election fraud and mail-in ballot fraud"

You do need to read it understand what was , correction is going on.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/texas-attorney-general-ken-paxton-voter-fraud


----------

